# DIY nature's Module UPDATE on wall tank!



## TeamFOS (May 26, 2006)

Hey guys here's the update on pictures of my DIY background I got from:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=160401

It's almost done, just need to do the wall framing and then drywall goes up! Enjoy!










Here's where the wall/Tank is going!










The beginning, man my back hurts!










Half way through!










Here's the 275gallon wall tank!



































F1-mobas I got from cyphos.com member. (Got 11 of them, currently in 120gallon holding tank) I can't wait to get them in!










And of course, the cleanup! I hate cleaning up(why can't it go away by itself!)

I just got in a 500watt heater, and also bought a 400gallon wet/dry filter. Just waiting on LFS to get some Tahitan Black Sand in? Then I should be set to go!


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks good!!!!Man thats a big tank!Cant wait to see what it looks like with watter and fish in it keep us posted!!


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you have anymore pictures with the water in yet?


----------



## TeamFOS (May 26, 2006)

not yet  The LFS (That Pet Place) I usually get my Tahitan black moon sand has stop selling it. They told me they have a new brand of black sand coming in, so I'm on call with it... I haven't set up the tank with water yet, but as soon as THEY :x call me I will get the sand and setup the tank...I know its been a long time, I too am getting frustrated!


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

Black sand will kick ass in that tank!!!!!!Can't wait to see it with water. Keep me posted :thumb:

:fish:

Craig


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

you got that tank up yet? Post some pic's

Peace


----------

